# My Daughter



## Bow Only (Jun 19, 2017)

My daughter is very unique.  She's always been fairly smart and we knew she had potential to something really special on day.  A couple of weeks ago, she absolutely amazed me.  My mother-in-law died unexpectedly and we drove about 25 miles to my father-in-laws house.  When we got there, my daughter and I were sitting off to the side and she told me that when she gets upset, she likes to memorize numbers.  She told me that she memorized all the numbers on the street signs that she saw on the way to my father-in-law's house.  I asked her what the number was and she says this number that is bigger than anything I had ever heard in my life.  I got out my phone and told her to tell me the number again.  As she said it, I typed it into the calculator on my phone.  I screen shot it and asked her to say the number again.  She did and said every number correctly.  I was shocked.  The number was 28 digits long.  I thought that was pretty impressive to learn in 25 minutes while traveling in a car.  Two days later after the funeral, I asked my daughter if she remembered the number.  She said yes and I pulled out my phone.  She said the number exactly like she said it before.  I told her that was great but if she really wanted to impress me, she would say it backwards.  She said the entire 28 digit number backwards.  I was floored.  How? At the height of my intelligence, I couldn't have done that.  She is definitely smarter than I am and I'm glad.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds like a super smart young lady. I know how proud you must be of her. Missed you at the Donalsonville artifact show.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 20, 2017)

Kawaliga said:


> Sounds like a super smart young lady. I know how proud you must be of her. Missed you at the Donalsonville artifact show.


I hate I missed the show, I've just got a lot of irons in the fire lately.  Building the cabin and the pond have taken all of my time and it seems like it is finally getting close to completion.  Totally transforming 25 acres is a huge task for one person.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 3, 2017)

Pretty amazing at any age.  How old is she?


----------

